# Blackstar HT-5 anywhere to buy?



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

Is there anyone selling this little unit up here yet? I can only seem to find them for sale in the US and UK.

Nice lookin amp for a basement rockstar 

Thanks.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hi there...gear music carries the blackheart line of amps...

http://www.gearmusic.net/pages/home.html

they're in ontario though...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

jimihendrix said:


> hi there...gear music carries the *blackheart* line of amps...
> 
> http://www.gearmusic.net/pages/home.html
> 
> they're in ontario though...


He is looking for a Black*star* as opposed to a Black*heart*. I don't think anyone in Canada carries them. Checked out the dealers on their website, none in Canada.

http://www.blackstaramps.co.uk/index.html


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

oops...i was close...at least i had the word black in there...ha ha ha


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

the blackheart little giant is a nice little amp also, but not the one I'm lookin for.

Too bad tho about the Blackstar Ht-5 not being here. It looks like it could be about the best amp for home use available. Wish I could try one.

Anyway thanks for the help. Guess I'll have to look for one on the used market... but, those are scarce also .


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Musicians friend has them and will ship to Canada but check the off topic forum below about the shipping experience.
Best bet is to ship it to a local spot across the border and pick up there.

Was a used one out here for a bit, will take a look if its still around. Another person here may of picked it up, gave them the link but never heard back.

As for trying, I think this is one amp I would buy before I try for two reasons.
1, Not a bad review to be found IF your a metal player..I am.
2, Huge demand, don't like it you can flip it for what you paid.

Bev


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

Bevo said:


> Musicians friend has them and will ship to Canada but check the off topic forum below about the shipping experience.
> Best bet is to ship it to a local spot across the border and pick up there.
> 
> Was a used one out here for a bit, will take a look if its still around. Another person here may of picked it up, gave them the link but never heard back.
> ...



Thanks Bev, appreciate the help.

Unfortunately I am not close to anything atm to go and play with amps so I have to rely on the internet for opinions and reviews.

The Ht-5, IMO, seems to be about as solid a bet for buying sight unseen as one can get.

I found a few in US for sale used, but shipping would run it up a bit. Although, the way our dollar is heading, it will likely still be cheaper.

Thanks again.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

L&M had a few Blackstar Amps last year on trial, but decided not to carry them. Currently there is no distributor or dealers in Canada. You'll have to go online in the US like others have suggested.


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> L&M had a few Blackstar Amps last year on trial, but decided not to carry them. Currently there is no distributor or dealers in Canada. You'll have to go online in the US like others have suggested.


Thanks Robert. I kinda figured that when I was doing my searches for them. But, thought I had better check here and see if I was missing something.. somewhere.

Oh well, like I said, our dollar is so good right now it will probably save me money to buy US side anyway.

Thanks again.


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

Actually over at mylespaul.com I'm trying to trade my Epiphone LP Standard plus top straight up for one. See if anyone is interested . I'd offer it up here also, but don't have enough posts yet.

Guitar needs a good setup and has a ding in her, but should still be worth a used Blackstar HT-5 head.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I am thinking of grabbing one of these. I should send it to Detroit to a friend who can cross at Windsor, ON. He is a fellow MLP-er.

If I do, I'll contact you, Boyd. Maybe we can split his gas and beer expenses? Won't cost a lot.


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

lol.. Hey Vast. You just basically read my mind. My buddy's RCMP and works down by the border. He goes across all the time, and actually has a US address for shipping purposes. I just gave him a call and he said it would be no trouble.

I'll look around for the best deals first tho. They did have a sale on these at musiciansfriend for a while but I missed it. Wish it would come back. Wonder if they'll do "Last sale price" like some places do.

I keep reading that there is a long wait time on these, wonder if its still the same.

Thanks for the offer too. I'm definitely up for it. Could probably save even more money ordering a couple of these at once. Great idea.


----------



## antipole (Jun 14, 2009)

wow L&M decided not too carry them! That is just too bad. I think blackstar HT-5 is like the best bedroom level small tube amp right now for the best bang.


----------



## 2dark2c (Jul 19, 2009)

antipole said:


> wow L&M decided not too carry them! That is just too bad. I think blackstar HT-5 is like the best bedroom level small tube amp right now for the best bang.



I completely agree. The funny thing is tho that I talked to 8 differnet shops. One in Medicine hat, one 2 in lethbridge, one in 2 in Regina, and 3 in Calgary. Not one of them have ever even heard of Blackstar. I was a little bit confused. I did however fill them in on what they were, and they informed me that they will be looking into them.

Oh well, guess they are to new to be well known yet.


----------



## BluesFan (Dec 13, 2010)

*Blackstar Amps*

Hey everybody...first posting from this newbie. Just wanted to put it out there that we now have a Blackstar dealer in Regina, SK...just discovered it this weekend when I popped into One On One Guitars to see what was new.....and walked out the door with an HT-5. SIMPLY AMAZING AMP!!!!! Blows away the Marshall Class 5 that I had until recently and will probably rate at the top of the small, low wattage, tube amp class. Stop in and see Nick and check out a few of the other Blackstars he has....but better hurry as I expect they'll be a hot item!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

You can by them at Tapestry Music in BC. Look on theif site at: tapestrymusic.com
It's a really nice store, bought some fx and a pedal train from them and they are really nice guyz. Top notch costumer service!


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Quest Musique in Winnipeg stocks Blackstar as well now.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

Heads up for those in the KW area...saw an HT-5 head and cab in Sherwood when I was there on Friday afternoon.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Fleet Pro Sound and Lighting in Ottawa has them online.


----------



## naisen (Nov 25, 2009)

check the buy-sell, there have been a couple lately. wink wink. also Tapestry Music is great, they sent me a HT20 in just 3 days. Very nice to deal with.


----------

